

Deleting Code - sliced_lime
http://www.entertainingcode.com/archives/deleting-code/

======
lallysingh
Future tip for any other blog authors with code: don't make assumptions about
people's browser geometry/fonts.

Even worse than the horizontal scrolling (a link to a popup or plain text
would've been better) was the fact that you couldn't have the horizontal
scroller on the screen at the same time as the top few lines of code on many
screens (like mine).

~~~
laconix
Yeah, that made if more difficult to read then it already was. Ironic that, at
least by my understanding of ironic it is.

